# leaving a vehicle and trailer in Mexico



## bynx1976 (Nov 29, 2010)

Wondering about qualifying for an FM3 (no Imigation) I have (money) in the bank and a disability Pension (each) month. I also have a job in Canada from May to September every year that will net me (more) during this period. This is a new position starting in 2011 so have no documentation as yet. Will the pension and bank statements be enough to qualify for FM3? I have a truck and trailer in Calderitas and dread the thought of making a 14000 km (8400 mile) round trip every year


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

With a bank balance like that there is no need to show monthly income. Somewhere around $20k is enough to qualify.


----------



## bynx1976 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for reply, sorry I didn't post this at the time. Now have a trusted accountant in Chetumel that is assisting me with getting paper work together. Again T.Y.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The topic is about leaving a truck and trailer in Mexico. You may do that with a proper visa, but not with an FMM tourist permit.


----------



## bynx1976 (Nov 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The topic is about leaving a truck and trailer in Mexico. You may do that with a proper visa, but not with an FMM tourist permit.


Thank you for your intervention.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a similar question - I am planning to bring a small utility trailer, 4x8, with a few items of furniture and other minimal belongings. Also on a tourist visa, with plans to explore permanent residency if things work out. My questions: 1. As a single woman, driving with another woman, should I be very concerned about safety? 2. What's the safest route, if I'm crossing at Nuevo Laredo? 3. Initial research tells me I can do this on a tourist visa if my belongings value less than $3,000. Is this correct? Do I have to count the value of the trailer in the value of my items? What's the procedure on this? 4. Can I sell the trailer in Mexico, or is it considered a vehicle, even though it's just a small utility trailer?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can bring in a reasonable amount and your estimates should be at 'garage sale prices.' Any electronics should have serial numbers and age indicated; no new stuff!
The trailer MAY NEVER BE SOLD IN MEXICO, as it becomes part of your car's 'importada temporal,' which must be removed whenever you leave Mexico. Therefore, the trailer must be attached to the car whenever it leaves Mexico. There can be really serious 'complications' if you violate these rules, and nobody at the border is going to make sure you do it right. Whenever the car leaves, get Aduana to remove the sticker and issue the formal receipt. Keep it forever! 
Your route through Laredo/Nuevo Laredo is OK and your gender isn't an issue. Just watch for the signs and don't speed. Use the 'cuota' roads. If you plan to stay longer than 180 days, apply for your visas as soon as you have an address & remember that you need that visa if you ever plan to leave Mexico without your car & trailer. You can't leave them behind on an FMM permit.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, thank you! Your help is much appreciated!
So you feel like it's pretty safe to enter the country with a trailer with US plates?
I have driven through and around Mexico dozens of times but just lately it seems things are getting pretty crazy, especially in the border region and around Monterrey, which seems unavoidable. My sister has a friend who was driving down recently and he was stopped. When he resisted robbery, he had his teeth knocked out. This made me a little nervous.
Also, can you recommend a site that lays out the procedures for crossing the border with the trailer?
Also, does this mean I can't even fly out of the country and back if the vehicle is still there? Or just that I can't cross by land?


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

It means you can't leave the country for any reason by any method without the vehicle/trailer on the temporary permit. If you do they aren't going to issue an international warrant and have you extradited, but your vehicles are subject to confiscation (I have no direct accounts to report but my understanding is they have no qualms about exercising this), you won't ever be able to get a permit again (for that or any other vehicle), and you are in violation of the law and subject to prosecution should you return. I'm telling this so you understand what you are expected to do and what can happen, but if you were to exit the country and then return, it is unlikely they would ever be the wiser if you keep quiet. 

As for robbery, don't ever resist. You aren't going to win that battle. It's a risk but odds are you won't have any problems. I doubt U.S. plates or your gender matters much. It's not like they have any reluctance to rob males or other Mexicans. My precautions include driving in daylight, staying on the main roads, minimizing road stops (gas up, eat, pee, etc. before crossing), avoid road altercations, and be what I call "car jack ready". By that, I mean I have some cash on me (like in a sock), my cell phone and copy of passport in my pocket, and everybody in the car understands that if we are stopped by armed men and told to get out, we are out in 5 seconds flat. But once again, odds are all this preparedness will be for nothing.


----------



## Chali Chan (Sep 12, 2010)

teresita7 said:


> OK, thank you! Your help is much appreciated!
> So you feel like it's pretty safe to enter the country with a trailer with US plates?
> I have driven through and around Mexico dozens of times but just lately it seems things are getting pretty crazy, especially in the border region and around Monterrey, which seems unavoidable. My sister has a friend who was driving down recently and he was stopped. When he resisted robbery, he had his teeth knocked out. This made me a little nervous.
> Also, can you recommend a site that lays out the procedures for crossing the border with the trailer?
> Also, does this mean I can't even fly out of the country and back if the vehicle is still there? Or just that I can't cross by land?


If you are entering with a FM-3 houshold move you need to have every item inspected and recorded in a log by an authorized customs agent before entering Mexico. After this is done they will SEAL your vehicle (trailer)with a tag. DO NOT open the vehicle until you get to your destination or you can be asking for trouble. IF you open the trailer seal before getting to your destination you can be asked to empty the contents at every military stop on your route. That can be a half dozen or so.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Chali Chan said:


> If you are entering with a FM-3 houshold move you need to have every item inspected and recorded in a log by an authorized customs agent before entering Mexico. After this is done they will SEAL your vehicle (trailer)with a tag. DO NOT open the vehicle until you get to your destination or you can be asking for trouble. IF you open the trailer seal before getting to your destination you can be asked to empty the contents at every military stop on your route. That can be a half dozen or so.


While I think that'd be a good idea for a _large_ box truck or large trailer, I think its overkill for anyone else. I came in with a full vehicle and a huge pile of things on my trailer (which could have easily fit my explorer on it), and not once did I empty off everything. At each stop I was told that they were going to check everything, and I just said fine, go ahead. Once they saw I was a courteous person and the amount of work they'd have to do just to check through everything and most likely find nothing, I was waved on after 2-3 boxes.

I'd advise working checkpoints into your schedule, pack yourself well, and at revisions, be courteous and complacent. Most of the military guys dont give half a hoot about customs, and vice-versa. If they are going to check your things, they'll check it: seal or no seal, because each group has their own agendas.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks so much, folks - this is giving me a much better idea what to expect. I really appreciate it.

I do hope I'll be able to get into the back of my pickup truck for my suitcase though!


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have crossed into Mexico at Nuevo Laredo many times, and never encountered danger of any knind, nighttime or daytime. Once past Monterrey I feel much better but that's me. You need to return with the trailer and vehicle that you go into Mexico to get the sticker removed off your windshield. If you do not remove the sticker you cannot get another sticker until you bring the same vehicle back to the border and have the sticker removed. On my very first trip to Mexico I got my permit through the internet and lost it on my way to Mexico. There is a way to get the permit cancelled without having it, but it takes about 8 hours at the border and how do I say this, compensating certain individuals for their time in order to get the proper documents for the ADUANA. The easiest way is to just dont forget it at home, lose it, and stop and turn it in when you get to the border. You just need to get in line and when you get to the booth they take about 3 minutes of your time and you are finished, unless you have an FMM which you also need to go inside and turn in so it gets cancelled. Then drive to the border and wait some more to cross. Also, I went with someone last year who took a bathroom sink and a lamp with them in a little 4 x 8 trailer, and they went through the border check just fine but about 20 miles in they got fined for having these items. You need to check with customs about which items you need to declare or down the road it can cost you. I believe he had to pay a fine of 600 or 800 pesos for this mistake.


----------

